# Konvertierung Vb6.0 nach VB.Net 2008



## discipuli (2. März 2009)

Es soll ein Programm geben, mit dem man halbwegs Vb 6.0 win nach VB.Net konvertieren kann. 
Trotz intensiever Suche im Netz kann ich das nicht finden. 
Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben.?
Oder wie könnte man das rationell bei ca 20 Programmen machen?
Gruß
Discipuli


----------



## DrSoong (3. März 2009)

Normalerweise bietet VB.NET selbst eine Importfunktion für ältere Projekte an, ein externes Programm dazu wäre mir eigentlich nicht bekannt.


Der Doc!


----------



## ronaldh (3. März 2009)

Empfehlenswert ist es, zunächst den Microsoft Code Advisor einzusetzen. Der zeigt Dir dann schon im Vorfeld Probleme bei der Umsetzung. Und natürlich ist es sinnvoll, derartige Inkompatibilitäten so weit möglich bereits vor Konvertierung zu beseitigen.

Ansonsten hat der Doc, wie immer, recht, die Konvertierungsfunktionen sind in VB 2008 (oder 2005) enthalten.


----------

